# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Cooking and Recipes >  Happy Mother's Day...Thanks Appleton...  :)

## Sprat

A new Mother's Day Martini....in honour of all the hard-working, dedicated and loving mothers.

On Thursday, I received a special gift from '*Appleton* *Estate Jamaican Rum'* for some of my Appleton rum martini's that I submitted in their recipe challenge, and when I opened the package, I was pleasantly surprised with lovely embossed drink coasters.  :Smile:  

Thanks Appleton...here is the newly inspired martini...




*'Island Rum Spice Martini'*


I hope every mother enjoyed their day!

*Recipe:*
1 1/2 oz appleton reserve rum
1 1/2 oz cointreau
1 1/2 oz orange/mango juice
1 squeeze of lime and lemon
pinch of allspice
Add Ice, shake well and strain. 

Enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## Orchid

Nice!

----------


## irieworld

sounds delicious! I can't wait to get my rum punch on in eleven days! Your martini sounds more refreshing though--some of that rum punch in negril gets so sweet.

----------


## beachgirl66

sweet!

----------

